
Edward O. Thorp - apsec112
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_O._Thorp
======
wwarner
[https://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-hiltzik-
thorp...](https://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-hiltzik-
thorp-20170217-story.html)

